# Small jewellery challenge.



## HAuCl4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just to keep the jewellers busy with something... 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 29, 2010)

Develope the mold and pour it. What's the catch?


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Develope the mold and pour it. What's the catch?



What is the inside of the ring and what is the outside of the ring?. That's the catch!. :shock:

It doesn't have to be hard to be interesting and beautiful!.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 29, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Develope the mold and pour it. What's the catch?
> ...




The inside and outside seem to be well determined by the flat surface, where the twist in the ring is that determination is changed to the edge of the ring.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 29, 2010)

For me there is no inside and outside. It's just one continuous surface. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 29, 2010)

Now think about that statement closely. You need and inside and an outdise to make a circle.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Now think about that statement closely. You need and inside and an outdise to make a circle.



Now grab a marker pen, and start on the center line of whatever you call "outside" and start drawing a line along your "outside" without lifting your marker pen and sticking to the center line.

Tell me what happens. Don't think too much, just do it. :shock:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes I get what you are saying about the twist changing from the inside to the ouside.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Yes I get what you are saying about the twist changing from the inside to the ouside.



I think that is very cool. Inside becoming outside and vice-versa. 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 29, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I get what you are saying about the twist changing from the inside to the ouside.
> ...



I agree.


----------



## Fournines (Sep 29, 2010)

It's a Möbius strip

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobius_strip


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 29, 2010)

Forgive me, Fournines. I edited your post to remove the dots over the o so the link would work.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 29, 2010)

We do a fair few of those and even diamond set the twist.
They look pretty good when their done.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 29, 2010)

nickvc said:


> We do a fair few of those and even diamond set the twist.
> They look pretty good when their done.



pics please!. 8)


----------



## joem (Sep 29, 2010)

ah a Möbius strip
one of my few favorite types of strip


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 29, 2010)

When I was a kid, I got interested in Topology, the mathematical study of the properties that are preserved through deformations, twistings, and stretchings of objects. Typical things studied are Mobius strips, Klein bottles, and Toruses (doughnuts).
http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Topology.html


----------



## Fournines (Sep 29, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Forgive me, Fournines. I edited your post to remove the dots over the o so the link would work.



Thanks, I was actually wondering why I couldn't get it to work right myself. Didn't even think of the dots....


----------



## HAuCl4 (Sep 30, 2010)

nickvc said:


> We do a fair few of those and even diamond set the twist.
> They look pretty good when their done.



Do you a-cast them in one piece as they are in the photo, b-twist and weld a strip or c- cast a toroidal ring and hammer it into shape?. Curious minds want to know. :roll:


----------



## dtectr (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe the significance of the design is connected to the scriptural reference concerning husband & wife from Genesis 2:24/(Jesus' quote of it) Mark 10:7:
"And the two shall become one flesh."
IMHO


----------



## HAuCl4 (Oct 1, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> When I was a kid, I got interested in Topology, the mathematical study of the properties that are preserved through deformations, twistings, and stretchings of objects. Typical things studied are Mobius strips, Klein bottles, and Toruses (doughnuts).
> http://mathworld.wolfram.com/Topology.html



Now...if you tell me that you refine gold in a Klein bottle...you'll be by hero!. :lol:


----------



## machiavelli976 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice little elephant you got there  .


----------



## butcher (Oct 1, 2010)

this is making me dizzy :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Oct 2, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > We do a fair few of those and even diamond set the twist.
> ...


Sorry missed your question, we make them to order usually and make them in base metal first so the customer can alter and change anything without wasting gold platinum or palladium and then when their happy cast them. Taking pictures of jewellery is not easy and the definition is always bad because of the reflections and when diamond set even worse but I'll try next time we make one .


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 4, 2010)

Now heres the question I am sure is on everyones mind..................IS THAT YOU?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## shyknee (Oct 4, 2010)

HAuCl4 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now think about that statement closely. You need and inside and an outdise to make a circle.
> ...




Cool ! now cut the ring along the line you have drawn . You will find that you have only one ring not two .try it with a paper example.


----------

